# Virtual betta shop idea



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok I know this may sound weird but I have had a few people mention an idea to me and I'm wanting more opinions before I persue it. There are tons of virtual pet games and sites, what if I set up a virtuREAL site for betta's. People can "buy" a betta, name it, pick out it's tank, pick out decorations and it's food and treats, all while it stays in my care. Someone gets the fun and satisfaction of a pet betta but they don't have to worry about the care themselves. It would be great for people with busy schedules or kids who's parents won't allow pets. I can send updates, pics and videos of they're fish too. I love betta's and get the pleasure of caring for them but someone else gets to customize and personalize the fish. What are your thoughts?


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

So, do people pay for the betta and things or do you pay for everything they need and they just pick out the decorations? IMHO, people aren't going to pay for a pet they don't actually get to have, and what happens when someone buys one and then stops paying for it? How are you going to pay for all of this and keep up with the uptake if they don't pay for any of it and you have 150 adult bettas to find space for and raise? I really don't mean to sound harsh, it's just the actuality of it all doesn't fit in my head.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

They pay for the fish and I supply the rest upon they're choosing. I will have betta's for sale also, I'm thinking about only offering my breeders as the virtual pets, I would be keeping them anyway. You would be surprised how many people I know want fish but can't spend the time on them, I also had a friend want me to do an arrangment like that with a puppy, he could name it and buy things for it but keep it at my house.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I can understand doing something like that for your friends, they can go physically see the dogs and fish and interact and play with them, but the average Joe business man you've never met before isn't going to pay you to keep your fish...ya know? It's not like sponsoring an animal at the pound or a starving kid in Africa. Now, maybe if it were set up like a rescue for unwanted fishes that would work more. And by paying for the fish they save it's life and get to pick out the decor as a bonus. These are just my thoughts. Fish are disposable to the general public.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sorry but no... I can't see anyone being interested in buying an animal and then just getting pictures, videos, ect. They can do that online and for free. 

It's not a viable business.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorro sound blunt but its a dumb idea. I mean whos really going to give you money and stuff for you to have their betta?? Unless there dumb i dont see anyone would do it.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Good grief you are all such downers. I asked about it because others already told me it was something they might be interested in doing. I know I asked for more opinions but don't act like I'm an idiot.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

What you should do: Make VIRTUAL bettas NOT REAL ones and then they buy a fish and customize it. Its like FooPets (go to www.foopets.com) but Betta's.


----------



## Zenbetta (Jun 30, 2011)

HD4life said:


> Good grief you are all such downers. I asked about it because others already told me it was something they might be interested in doing. I know I asked for more opinions but don't act like I'm an idiot.


So, basically someone is paying for one of your fish, that you own, and that you are going to take care of. Sounds to me like a quick scheme to make more money, just being honest. Curious I am, will you refund your customers money if the betta they 'purchased' dies?


----------

